# Hotlips-C and D heatsinks. ALL AVAILABLE



## hotbeam (Jun 27, 2003)

*MEET THE FAMILY:*
-----------------------
*Hotlips-D NEXGEN:* 
This is a version 3 of the popular original Hotlips heatsink. Fits the ~34mm OAD (Ontario Aluminium) body snugly. Note the chunkier lips /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

*Hotlips-C NEXGEN:* 
This is the version 3 heatsink for a NEWER C-sized OA, ie OAC, with serial # starting with C. The OD of the heatsink is ~26mm. The bottom recess is large enough to fit the Ecan (available from the Shoppe) comfortably.

*Sleeve:* 
The Sleeve will take the ~26mm diam Hotlips-C to ~28mm to fit snugly into older OACs. 
*** This item is no longer offered for sale. Instead it will be given away for free and included with your order if you specify that you have an older OAC. You will most likely need to freeze/heat the Hotlips-C and Sleeve combination to make the complete heatsink for your older OACs. _Available whilst stocks last. _


*FORMAT:*
-----------------------
Hotlips-D and Hotlips-C will also be available in Configuration #3 and Configuration #5. Config #3 being the LuxeonIII mating (LuxIII epoxied to the Hotlips) and Config #5 being the LuxeonV mating (LuxV epoxied to the Hotlips). 







*COST:*
-----------------------
<ul type="square"> 
[*]Hotlips-D is $14 ea. 
[*]Hotlips-C is $14 ea. 
[*]The Sleeve is $2 ea. *** The Sleeves are now free with your Hotlips-C NEXGEN ***
[*]Hotlips-C or Hotlips-D Config #3 (Luxeon III, current bin is *TX1K*) is $32 ea. 
[*]Hotlips-C or Hotlips-D Config #5 (Luxeon V, current bin is *VX1T*) is $49 ea. 
[/list]
*Postage* is $6 for up to a total of 6 Hotlips to North America. $7.00 to the UK and EU. A$5 in Australia. 

If you want insurance, please add $5 for insured value to $50. Add $2 for additional $50 insured value. 
Eg. To insure for $92, add $5+2=$7 to the total. To insure for $150, add $5+2+2= $9 to the total. 

Because the items are sent via regular Air Mail, there is no tracking facilities available.


Please send non credit card Paypal or positive balance Paypal. If paying by CC Paypal, the prices are $14.50, $33.40 and $50.90 respectively. Send CC Paypal. There is no change in the postage rate. Kindly itemise your order and include your CPF handle. Any questions, feel free to email me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif or ask here.


*FITMENT GUIDE:*
-----------------------
*Hotlips-D*
Black body: snug (need sanding of the ID of the OAD opening)
Silver body: snug (need sanding of the ID of the OAD opening)
Red body: perfect
Blue body: perfect
Green: perfect
Pewter: perfect

*Hotlips-C*
Black body: perfect
Silver body: perfect
Pewter body: perfect

*Hotlips-C with Sleeve*
Black body: perfect
Silver body: perfect


****************
HOTLIPS SPECIAL - CLOSED
****************

Since the modding season is coming up (oh, was it the jolly season /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif), I am doing a Hotlips Xmas special:

For any CPFer who has previously bought a Hotlips heatsink from me *directly*, you will get a *FREE* Hotlips-C or Hotlips-D if you order 3 heatsinks. That is, pay for 3 and get 1 extra one free. $48 for any 4 Hotlips ordered, using non CC Paypal (or $49.50 for CC Paypal), shipped to you ANYWHERE.

For any Hotlips newbies, as an enticement, you will also get a free Hotlips-C or Hotlips-D if you order 3 heatsinks. How good is that!

This offer will end on the weekend of Dec 11th-12th so that your order will arrive before Christmas. Given Christmas mail is usually delayed closer to the day, you should order well before the end of this offer to make sure it does get to you in time.

Go forth and mod(ify) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif and seasons greetings. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paypal.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paypal.gif

Paypal details are available in the first post.

****************
HOTLIPS SPECIAL - CLOSED
****************

























Here are some pics of the hotlips going into the Mag. Note that I have not removed the switching mechanism to remove the bulb holder. When that is done, the hotlips will simply drop in (without needing any force as the picture shows).





Standard D size mag, serial # D3023884521





Hotlips dropped in (without removing bulb holder)





Hotlips pushed in to show the level of the heatsink relative to the rim of the Mag -- flush!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.


----------



## Rothrandir (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

so...what do you guys think? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## yclo (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Nice!


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh..

Paypal Sent!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

PS: Sasha, we really need a drooling graemlin...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Glad you like it Choua /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hark!
PP _has been_ sent (for 1 HS)...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Let me weight the package/envelope. 

***EDIT: Can fit in up to ~10 (!!) at same postage /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thank you for your PP Choua! Posting it today for you!


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

OOh...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

PP for 3 more comin' in about 10 mins... 

There ye go.. Complete...


----------



## finboy1672 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Beautiful - a very impressive design. It's amazing what CPFers come up with. Paypal sent.


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thank you finboy1672. Will be in today's post in ~2 hrs! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## shiftd (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

These are greats heatsink
I used one and liked it. The price is great also.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Very nice design, obviously more than a single separate machining operation involved. Thanks for making it available to the modders at CPF.

Now if only you could get them made in a "C" size I might be in, too. Again, very nice Howie!


----------



## moraino (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

[ QUOTE ]
*Rothrandir said:*
so...what do you guys think? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's the best that i've seen. Two thumbs up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Mike451 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam,

Paypal sent for two of the Hotlips heatsinks at ~10:30 PM Pacific Standard Time.

Is this alloy the one the overclockers are using on their CPUs?

Thank you for pulling this together! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

--Mike


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hi Mike

PP received. Thank you. Will be in the mail in ~1.5 hrs.

Not sure what alloys are used on top of CPUs though. Can anyone shed more light on this? I used AL 2011 because of its machinability. AL 1095, etc... would have put the prices up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Hotbeam


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Very nice design, obviously more than a single separate machining operation involved. Thanks for making it available to the modders at CPF.

Now if only you could get them made in a "C" size I might be in, too. Again, very nice Howie! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Mr B

Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. Credit must also go to Rothrandir as well. Regarding fitting a C Mag, lets talk.


----------



## jtice (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Excellent work guys. Its about time someone has made some easily avalible GOOD heat sinks. 
If the expert himself hadn't already made me one,,, I'd be ordering one.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

go ahead and order ticey /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
i haven't made you one _like this_ yet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## lildave (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I want three pay pal sent.


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thank you lildave. You just missed my run to the Post Office for today /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Will be in the mail to you tomorrow.


----------



## souyou (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I'll take two.
Oops, my secret project was revealed... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hey, I thought I was getting a "present"? I still DO have Mag 2D's, ya know...


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hang on to your SNII's Mr B!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Now look what you have done! *YOU've* gone and spoilt my surprise to you!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif

On the way across the Pacific (across town perhaps) as I type. 

What are you sending my way? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Any X3Ts?


----------



## Nerd (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Roth!! Amazing! Nice! Fantastic! Super!

You've finally done it!


----------



## Chief_Wiggum (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Oh mamma (drool forming)


----------



## Ginseng (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Very nice! I like. Beautiful design and nice pics to boot.

Wilkey


----------



## gbreckley (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Paypal sent for two unit. I sent extra for postage it is yours to keep, to keep with the spirit of giving here on the forum.


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thank you gbreckley.


----------



## LukeK (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Excellent heatsinks you have there hotbeam. I'm definitely in for one and a friend of mine might be in for another also. If they could ever be found for cheaper I'd buy a handful of them, but I'm a little limited on resources right now. Thanks for the opportunity -- I will Paypal very soon......


----------



## Rothrandir (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

thanks nerd /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

*i* haven't really done it...i just gave somone else my design and had *them* do it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thank you LukeK


----------



## Slick (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

You guyz are doing good work.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Your efforts will permit novice modders to build a nice light. Unfortunately I don't see these becoming "production parts" for volume modders because of the multiple machine operations (and cooersponding price) this effort requires.


----------



## Rothrandir (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

thanks slick /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

yes, you are correct. the intention of this heatsink was to provide serious overkill and ease of use for newbies and pros alike. due to the complicated design and features, it costs much more to make.
think of it as the rolls royce of flashlight heatsinks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I'd like to think of it as the McLaren of heatsinks...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## moraino (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hi Horbeam,

PP send for 3 Hotlips. Now where can I get an W3 5 watter?

Thanks for the dream come true. I have 2 DD and a 3D waiting. I also have a 4C. Thanks for your work and Rothrandir's disign. Good things are woth waiting for.

Henry


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

HotBeam>
I have sent PP for two or your $16.00 heat sinks. I went ahead and sent $50.00 for them for your trouble...they look like they are worth it to me. 

I put in a note to please mail these to MRBulk instead of me, I hope that is not too much trouble.
Thanks 
-Jon.


----------



## MR Bulk (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
Hang on to your SNII's Mr B!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Now look what you have done! *YOU've* gone and spoilt my surprise to you!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif

On the way across the Pacific (across town perhaps) as I type. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Howie, You Da Man!


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thanks everyone.

Moraino: Email sent

JonSidneyB: Email sent. You bad man /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Souyou: Email sent.

JNGeron: Email sent. 

Mr B: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## dat2zip (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

PP sent for 4.


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thank you Wayne


----------



## LukeK (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

You did receive my paypal right hotbeam? Just making sure. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I apologise if I omitted you in my round of email notification. Yes, your PP was received. Thank you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

JNGeron: Email sent. Ready for you.

Souyou: Ready and waiting.

Frogmonk: Ready for you also.


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Master, master, I feel naked. Who is destined for the number one position this time? Maybe someone from the middle of the Pacific can send me something good to put on my stand? Hint hint! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FalconFX (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I could've swore I saw a green martian with its antannaes sticking out, its head waiting to appear from the mag body... 

...Then somebody slapped a 5Wer on top of his head and used his antannaes to tie it up... 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

*Update:* 
Everyone's hotlips will have already been shipped (or will be shipped today). Just waiting for confirmation from Stan H.

Please report back here with the creations you've use the hotlips in. We'd be very interested in hearing your good (and hopefully no bad) experiences.


----------



## Snewt1 (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Pay Pal sent for 2...

Hmmmm....I think now would be the time to give Wayne some more of my hard earned cash....I think this heatsink will respond well to a cyan....

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH.........there out of stock (the 5W Cyan) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 

Edited so as not to cause confusion!


----------



## Ginseng (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam,

Are you still making these? I'd like one plain heatsink. I've got a W3U just spoiling for a home /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Wilkey


----------



## Rothrandir (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

sure are ginny /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## LukeK (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam -- thanks again for your services, these are, indeed, the perfect heatsinks. One question: What service did you use to ship these beauties and also, how long would you estimate until they reach the southern US (i.e. TX)? Thanks again,


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hi Ginseng, yes, PP away whenever you are ready.
Thanks for your interest /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

LukeK, your 2 hotlips were posted via Air Mail yesterday. Look out for it in TX ~next Monday.


----------



## Ginseng (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

hotbeam,

PayPal sent!

Wilkey


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Spoil it away Ginseng. One hotlips coming up!


----------



## tech (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Sorry if I missed this somewhere (looked twice), but how much are the three different configs?


T.


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Tech
It is in the top of this thread, just under the list of 10 features.


----------



## StanH (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

hotbeam,

PayPal sent for one config #2!

Thanks again
StanH


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thank you StanH. Received and on its way to you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## monanza (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I'd like 2 config #1s. Paypal sent.

Cheers.


----------



## Graham (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Just sent payment for 2 configuration 1s.

Thanks!

Graham


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

sorry monanza, nothing from paypal received in the 3 hours to now since your post. can you please confirm?


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thank you Graham.

On the way to you up the Pacific /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## monanza (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

hotbeam, thanks for the heads up. New paypal just sent and old one cancelled. I must have been half asleep when I sent the first one 'cause I misspelled your email address /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif.

Cheers.


----------



## dat2zip (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Got my heatsinks today. Thanks hotbeam and Roth for making these available to us. I can't wait to put one into use.


----------



## lildave (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I just got mine they look great.


----------



## Crosman451 (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium \"hotlips\" heatsinks*

Howard, I just sent PayPal for complete flashlight ready to run!! I can't wait!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium*

Dat2zip, lildave /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. Be sure to show us your hotlips powered lights here.

Crossman. PP received. Will keep you informed of progress.


----------



## Wylie (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif Rothrandir,
I have just been given an AT-100 from Numai, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif although it is a nice flashlight right out of the package my mind is a whirl with ideas. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Your hotlips heat sink may just fit the bill for something a little odd but pretty cool. I have been thinking of a combination single L/S and 7 five-millimeter LEDs as this flashlight has a switch that could make this possible. 
The deal is I need to get some measurements from you on your hotlips. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gifI would like to know the thickness of the heat sink in the depression surrounding the pedestal the L/S sits on. I would also like to know the over all height to the stop point and height including the stop point, diameter of your heat sinks is important as well if you could please. I have a pair of venires and can size up the flashlight to see if your heat sink will work for me. It may just end up that I go for a straight L/S mod because of the heat sink heating the 5-millimeter LEDs and the space allotted. I am just going through the thought stages now./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif This thing is a great mod body but it may not have the amount of aluminum needed for sinking a five watt. Then again I may just want a hand warmer this winter too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif I would appreciate any information you could help me with.
Thanks,
Wylie


----------



## gbreckley (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium*

I am in CA and got my "hotlips" last week and they are absolutely awesome I can hardly wait to mount a 5W lux from elektrolumens up to one of these.

If you would be interested in C sized "hotlips" let hot beam know as he is considering the idea if there is enough interest


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium*

Hi Wylie

The "donut" depression is 3mm deep from the main part of the pedestal. There is 0.5mm centering post on top of that. Diam is just under 34mm. What do you mean by stop point? Could you please elaborate?

Feel free to PM me as well if you wish.

Hotbeam


----------



## Wylie (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium*

The stop point is the edge at the top that stops the heat sink from going all the way into the flashlight housing. let me get something together and I will post it so this will be easier. Hang on. 
Thsi should help to explain the measurements I am interested in. Sorry I took so long i had to change the format but I got it done. What I could do with cad!
Sorry forgot to ask, could you give this to me in inches or I guess i could convert it too.
I just took a measurement on the inside diameter and it is at 1.41 inches or 35.8140 millimeters. It looks like the Hot Lips is going to be a little sloppy in this thing if I go this way. What if I were to draw up something and give you the measurements?


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium*

Aqua:35.9mm, pink:15mm, brown:33.8mm, blue:16mm
How do those dimensions look in your mod?


----------



## Wylie (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium*

It looks a little sloppy in the flashlight I have here. Real close though. 
So would you want to turn a custom sink for me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif I mean so what would you charge me anyway?


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium*

I am sure Roth would be *thrilled* to get a PM from you to do such a thing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. Roth, got time? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Wylie (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium*

I'll have to do some noggin scratching and see how well I can rig this thing. Thanks hotbeam I'll do that, sure hope he has the time. Bummer is I will have to build the mod first and then find the right bin LED but it is not biggy. I was hoping I could just get the LED with the sink but I do have some Artic Alumina left. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

*There has been good interest for Hotlips C. Please PM or leave me a message on the number you require and once the number reaches an economical level, I will organise its production. Costs will be marginally lower than the current D sized Hotlips. *


----------



## Mike451 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam,

I wanted you to know that I received the two HotLips heatsinks Saturday in the mail, er post. They are *perfect*! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif It turns out that I have an older D-cell Maglite that has a larger ID (37mm), so I will need to buy a new light to mod. This gives me the excuse I need to get a red or blue one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

A big *ATTABOY* to you and Roth for the design collaboration. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Thanks again for offering these fine heatsinks to members of the CPF. I can only imagine how much effort it takes to manage a project like this!

--Mike451


----------



## Snewt1 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Got'em!! They look great!...

Thanks


----------



## Elnath (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Looks great! PP sent for a config 1.

I'd be even more interested in the C size units!


----------



## lildave (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

hey hotbeam, how about a few set screws on the inside to secure it without epoxy, just heat grease? From the hot lips to the body. Just an idea.


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

*Elnath:* PP received. Thank you. Will get the Hotlips D out to you on Monday. Your request for Hotlips C noted. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

*lildave:* You could use aluminium foil wrapped around the sides of the Hotlips as per the pic. Use as much foil as you need to make the fit tight and/or removeable, if you want to be able to remove it later. Epoxy is obviously permanent. Also smear some thermal grease along the side of the Hotlips near the lips themselves. Another tip is to lightly sand off the anodising on the rim of the Mag to allow more contact between the lips and the Mag. Everything little bit helps /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Question: when you cut the reflector and put this heatsink in, when you screw the head on all the way is it at the right point to be tightly focused? If not how many turns does it take?


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

When you screw the head all the way down, it is out of focus. You would then counterclockwise the head back up, probably about 1.5 turn and it will be perfectly focused. This means you can achieve optimal focus with either the HD, LD or SE. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif See pic below.


----------



## FalconFX (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I found the over-focus quite useful, as the resulting beam is more spread out, with a somewhat wider spot that's better for general area illumination than a tighter beam...


----------



## StoneDog (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Any word on the HotLips "C"? I think a 2C w/ 3x123 would make a sweet little light (SN?).

Consider this an official PM for at least 1 HotLips C (Config 2!).

Jon


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

*Choua:* It is pretty handy being able to "flood" using the Mag reflector /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

*StoneDog:* Your preorder is noted. Perhaps people will only buy it when it is available, ie produced and ready, rather than place preorders /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif. I'll give it a couple of weeks first and see what other interests come. Keep in touch on this.


----------



## StoneDog (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

(edited...)

OK, if "C" becomes a reality put me down for one plus 2 of the originals.

Jon


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotlips-C preorder/ expression of interest is open.


----------



## snakebite (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

i can use 3 d units and 2 c.
can paypal and wait till the c are done.


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Snakebite,
Please hold off on the Paypal until the required numbers come in for Hotlips-C. Check the preorder thread for updates.


----------



## Kill-O-Zap (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
*lildave:* You could use aluminium foil wrapped around the sides of the Hotlips as per the pic. Use as much foil as you need to make the fit tight and/or removeable, if you want to be able to remove it later. Epoxy is obviously permanent. Also smear some thermal grease along the side of the Hotlips near the lips themselves. Another tip is to lightly sand off the anodising on the rim of the Mag to allow more contact between the lips and the Mag. Everything little bit helps /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif






[/ QUOTE ]

Foil? Ahem.... What would you think of making the next batch (if there ever is one) have a tighter fit, with no play whatsoever, so as you have to apply some force to push it in, and it will stay in, w/o epoxy? I feel that would offer better heat conductivity to the flashlight body (not that that's an issue anyway, not by a long stretch) but it also increases convenience. You would never have to epoxy it in; just AS grease would suffice. 

lildave: I think set screws would be detrimental to the heat conductivity, as they would push the flashlight body away from the heatsink.

Thanks.


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Yes, the next batch (if there will ever be one) will be much tighter. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif With a smaller OD, at least you can use readily available material to pad it out. If the Hotlips has a larger OD than that of the body, then you'd have to get out the dremel. Also if you measure the ID of the body, at different opposing positions, you will find that it differs by 0.1 or 0.2mm or more. Can't win either way. Having said all that, the next batch will have a larger OD. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif 

**EDIT. Also couple that with possible difference in ID of the same light! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## StoneDog (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Does this mean there are no more "D's" available?


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

No, there is still a small quantity available.


----------



## DaveT (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hi Hotbeam,
I've got a couple Mag 3D lights that are begging to be changed into something more useful. However, I'm not terribly handy (adding a dimmer switch to my son's room - with the help of a 15-minute call to my much-handier brother - is about the limit of my skill). So my questions:
1: Do you have any more D-size Hotlips in Configuration 2?
2: Seeing my skillset resume, would I be biting off too much to try putting this together myself? 
3: Do you have a set of instructions for doing the Configuration 2 with tool/supplies list and (hopefully) pictures?
Thanks for putting up with the questions of a noob.
Dave


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hello DaveT

Yes, I have a few Conf #2 sitting here. One can be yours if you want it. 

I believe there are some posting on modding the switching mechanism on one of the following threads:
This one or this one. 

Failing that, let me (and others) know where you are stuck on and help will be on its way /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LEDependent (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I forgot the time zone difference... I sent a PayPal order about six hours ago (jpm1680). Registered with CPF while I was at it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## AllenInHouston (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

email sent

Allen


----------



## sflate (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Others have made heatsinks that required them to be cooled in the freezer to make them slightly smaller before installing. Once they warmup to room temp they would be tight without glue. Just a thought, I've never tried it.


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

*LEDependent:* Got your PP. In the mail today. Also replied to your emails. I know who you are now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

*AllenInHoustan:* Em replied. The answer is yes and yes.


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

MenaceSQL, got your email but cannot reply back to you. Looks like a mailserver timeout problem. Your goodies will be on its way to you tomorrow. Look out for it ~ next Thurs/Friday.


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

ace749069, received your email and the goodies will be on their way to you tomorrow.


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thanks hotbeam. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

***********


My stock of the Hotlips D have depleted. Are there any new takers to make the decision for me to do another run easier? Oh, the new Hotlips D will also be a tigher fit, 34.6mm as opposed to the current 34mm. 


***********


----------



## LEDmodMan (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Just for bookkeeping, at hotbeam's request, I have placed a pre-order for one bare hotlips heatsink (config. #1).


----------



## Lucien (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
... Oh, the new Hotlips D will also be a tigher fit, 34.6mm as opposed to the current 34mm. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Any chance of making the centering "pestdal" into a sunken depression? (say 1mm deep) I figure that might make centering a LS much easier.


----------



## LEDependent (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
My stock of the Hotlips D have depleted. Are there any new takers to make the decision for me to do another run easier? Oh, the new Hotlips D will also be a tigher fit, 34.6mm as opposed to the current 34mm. 

[/ QUOTE ]Hey, I just got my HotLips D in the mail yesterday. Thanks, it's great!! I'd be interested in another also. A tighter fit would be great, and so would a recessed lip around the emitter!


----------



## Kill-O-Zap (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I third the motion of recessing, rather than protruding, the centering guide. I've already done a less-then-perfect centering job on a protruding centering guide like this one.

Note that at this time I'm only looking to buy a couple C size, not D; I don't want to leave you with the impression that I make all kinds of change requests on the D's just to be a pain /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I'd love to see tight fitting C's with recessed centering guides, but I'll take them however you make them. Thanks.


----------



## Rothrandir (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

one of the reasons we didn't do a recess when we were working on the hotlips, is because it's harder to solder the wires. since they leads are closer to the metal, it is much more prone to shorting.


----------



## LukeK (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam -- If you do end up having another batch of the 'D' sized heatsinks made, I'd be in for another one. I'm very pleased with the one I bought earlier and I'm looking to make a Cyan 5W mod sometime in the future. (whenever finances allow)


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

*Lucien, LEDependent and Kill-O-Zap*
As per Rothrandir's response, that's why we went for the raised version. A tip to help centering: only use a very small amount of epoxy between the emitter slug and the pedestal. When you hold down the emitter, if there is excess epoxy coming out from under the slug, you have used too much epoxy. Remember, a thin layer is better than a thick layer.

*LukeK*
Thanks for your pre-order Luke. Please check the post often for updates to the next run.


----------



## LEDependent (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

So, have you decided to do another run of the (slightly larger) D's? I like the idea of swapping colors by plunking in a different HotLips... I'm planning on purchasing two more from you for this reason.


----------



## Rothrandir (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

we would like to do another run, if we can get enough numbers that is.

the design would be slightly improved also, with a sledgehammer fit and larger wire holes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## LEDependent (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Eh, I'm fine with the current wire holes. Makes for a neater job.

Do you have any kind of expectation as to when pre orders will (or will not) be accepted? I'm looking forward to these!


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Very close LEDependent. Waiting for new prototypes to arrive from the CNC shop and if everything is good, then a high high chance to proceed. Also new orders would make the decision easier /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## LukeK (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Out of curiosity Hotbeam -- how much does it cost to have a prototype made?


----------



## LED (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium \"Hotlips\" heatsinks*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Where can I buy emitters and boards for these heatsinks? 

Regads,
David


----------



## LukeK (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium \"Hotlips\" heatsinks*

www.elektrolumens.com
http://www.anlighten.com/shop/default.php

The above are two of my favorite online stores -- both are run by great owners who will work to get you what you want. For the record -- the second store's servers seem to encounter down time sometimes. If you get a 'Cannot find server' error or whatever, then just try again later.


----------



## shankus (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium*

I'm in for a configuration 1 or 2, D size Hotlips.


----------



## LED (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium \"Hotlips\" heatsinks*

Thanks Luke!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Regards,
David


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium*

*Lukek* It depends on your design and complexity. I dont have fast and available internet access at the moment (until 22/8), will email more later /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

*shankus* EM replied.


----------



## shankus (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium*

Should I just send the paypal now for configuration 2?


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: *Announcing* premium*

*Shankus:* EM sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## shankus (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Paypal sent for D cell Hotlips w/U5U 5 W.


----------



## LED (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag. *DELETED**

Did I miss out? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Busted_Toy, you haven't missed out. More info in a few days.


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

shankus, pp received. goods in the mail to you monday 25/8


----------



## shankus (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thanks, I'll be looking for it...


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Have just spoken to the CNC shop. A new run will commence around 8th Sept, ready in ~1 to 1.5 wks. This run will have a thicker lip (2.5mm cf 1mm) and wider diameter (34.4mm cf 33.8mm) for a tight fit.

If you have preordered, please keep an eye out on this thread.


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Update:

There has been a machine breakdown just before my job was to run (of all things) and the lathe is being fixed as I type. They said it would be ~1wk before it is fixed (parts, manpower, etc). They also need to finish the job that was on the lathe at the time. I would estimate ~2 wks from today before they will get to this Hotlips run. Rest assured though... the jobs will definately run as my Aluminium rod has already arrived. Just need to get them on the lathe and milling machines.

Apologies for the delay /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## mbs (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Sorry to hear about the delay.
But, I would like to pre-order a config 1 and a config 2 if possible. Let me know when I can send a PayPal.

Thanks!

Myron


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

The prototypes are here. I've been told the production run will finish in ~2 wks time.

*Please see the first post of this thread for details.*


----------



## ZENGHOST (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

PayPal sent for four (4) Hotlips-D Heatsinks (configuration 1--just heatsinks). Thanks.

-Z


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Zeng, PP received. Will get your Hotlips-D out as soon as it arrives ~1.5 to 2wks.


----------



## Homebrew (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Put me down for three Hotlips-D please

Will send out PP, is that 4x16 + 5.20 ?


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Homebrew (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Homebrew Mod:

Upgraded while thinking that's four Hotlips-D's


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Homebrew... 4 x 16 + 5 is fine. Please wait till the Hotlips are ready ~1.5wks and in my hands. That way, I can ship it the same day I receive your Paypal. If insurance is needed, please let me know.


----------



## imgadgetman (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I am interested in ordering the hotlips for a 6d flashlight. What is the current status on availability and what is the sleeve for?
Thanks,
imgadgetman


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Gadgetman... Hotlips-C, the Sleeve and Hotlips-D are currently being made. I should have it in my hands in a few days, definately before the end of this week. As soon as I have it in my hands, it is open for orders. The Sleeve is for Hotlips-C to fit into older OAC's. They have a different diameter to the newer OACs.


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Finally.... they are all here. Hotlips-D, Hotlips-C and Sleeve for Hotlips-C.

Zeng (ins), reima (ins) and menace... yours will be going out today. 


***EDIT. See first post for details.


----------



## ZENGHOST (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Cool, thanks, Hotbeam /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif .


----------



## Reima (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thanks Hotbeam.
RC


----------



## jhanko (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Howard,
Paypal sent for (1) Hotlips-D. Please ship with my (2) VX0V's. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## MenaceSQL (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thanks Howard!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

All config #2s gone. Should I get some more VXOVs?


----------



## LEDependent (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thanks for such immediate shipping! I guess it helps to order at night when I'm 14 hours behind Australia.


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

RussH... couldn't send you email. Mail server problem. Items noted and will be despatched tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## RussH (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thanks Hotbeam. One of those is probably going to get a 3 watt Luxeon. I'll have to build a regulator. Do you have any MR regulators left? I'd really like to test one of these (I do have some on backorder) between .75 -1.0 amp. And maybe a little higher.......
-RussH


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hi Russ. Sorry, all out of MRs and MR Hotlips. Will build them when (if) run #2 starts. Yes, I've got you down for a unit. It is variable between 0A and 3A so any current rating in between is /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## flash.... (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hey Howard...

Would it be possible for me to get two Hotlips-D's from my current credit with you?

Any news on the VXOV's?

Thanks!


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Flash... just got news that I will be receiving VXOV's in about 4 days. EM sent.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Paypal sent for three C size.


----------



## Prometheid (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

PayPal sent for two C and two D heatsinks, plus shipping.

Thanks.

Kerry


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

No more orders for config#2s for the moment please. Sorting out the delivery of Luxeons with the stoopid supplier. Apologies for this /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## jhanko (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Howard,
Received the Hotlips today. Very nice work. Thanks, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Jeff


----------



## LEDependent (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOCK***

Just received two D's today. Very professional packaging. Thank you!!


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOCK***

JH and LED... Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

All... As soon as the VWAVs arrive, 27th Oct, will get all those config #2s out. Thanks for your patience


----------



## PeterB (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOCK***

Hi Howard,

can I still place a order for a Hotlip-C with VWAV's, or are they already assigned?
I would take one Hotlip C, whithout LED, and one with VWAV and two sleeves.

best regards,

Peter


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Just received my VWAV. Arctic silvered them onto 10 Hotlips and ALL were white/white. 
Woo hoo! Posting them out tomorrow. Thanks for the wait guys. You won't be disappointed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## PeterB (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Hi Howard,

I've send you the Paypal (1 Hotlips-C,1 Hotlips-C config#2 and 2 sleeves).

Thank you in advance!

Peter


----------



## rick258 (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Thanks Howard. PP sent. Rick


----------



## DaMeatMan (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

I hope i haven't missed out... are there any hotlips D available? Configuration #1 is just the heatsink without the led right? Cuz that's what i want. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

peterB, rick258.... posted your Hotlips today. thank you.

daMeatman.... email sent.


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

All VWAVs have been spoken for. I have allocated all to those who have been corresponding with me prior to this post. Those with a Config#2, enjoy your white/white VWAV /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

BTW, Hotlips heatsinks and Sleeves are still available.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hello.
Please put me down for:
1x Hotlips-C & 1x Sleeve for Hotlips-C.
Paypal sent.
Txs


----------



## startravel (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Al-Mg-Si, 6063-T5 is the most common alloy for heat sinks. This alloy is easy to extrude and has very good thermal and mechanical properties. Thermal Conductivity 209 W/m-K (or 1450 BTU/in/hr-ft²-°F). Check out http://tinyurl.com/tk7t material properties.

Tim


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

JM, CW, KF, WC, EB, MS and MH... your orders left last Wed. Please look out for them late this week.


----------



## peggsy (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

hotbeam, is it possible to get a config #2 d hotlips with something like a bb 700?


----------



## darkzero (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
JM, CW, KF, WC, EB, MS and MH... your orders left last Wed. Please look out for them late this week. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you and also for being prompt. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
Now I just need to get funds for a couple more before they get even hotter and burn up (run out).

EDIT: Oh received mine yesturday, forgot to check. txs


----------



## ZENGHOST (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Howard, just sent PayPal for two (2) more Hotlips-D heatsinks. Thanks.

-Z


----------



## stykeeryce (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

hotbeam, do u know if you are going to have any more hotlip c configuration 2's comming along? if so can u put me on the list for one, thanks.


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

*peggsy:* Welcome from Oz /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif With your 4D (6V), that would be on the verge of the limits of the BB700. Just have to be careful with the type of batteries you use. Can do. Email me.

*darkzero:* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Good to hear it arrived OK.

*Zengy:* PP received. Posted today as well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

*Stykeeryce:* Need more Luxeons to make the #2. Will let you know when they are available.


----------



## ZENGHOST (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
*Zengy:* PP received. Posted today as well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks......err......hotty... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

hey "zengy", that's actually correct /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

on cpf chat we either call him "hotty" or "hotflash" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Azecos (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Can you tell me what the total costs are for one hotlips D-cell shipment to the Netherlands. I'd like to order one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Azecos (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Paypal sent for D-cell hotlips /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ZENGHOST (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

[ QUOTE ]
*Rothrandir said:*
hey "zengy", that's actually correct /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

on cpf chat we either call him "hotty" or "hotflash" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
"Howie the hotty," eh Rothy?


----------



## flash.... (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Got everything in Howard...
the VWAV's are awesome.... Built another Tri 5w 6D with them.. Woooo Bright!!! Also made a DD 6AA 2300Mah 2D Mag.

The heatsinks are simply awesome! ... great fit and they work better than any Mag sink I have tried yet.

Thanks again for puttin up with me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Eric...


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

*Zengster:* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

*Azecos:* PP rcvd. Thanks. In the post today.

*Flash...:* Happy to hear you are satisfied /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Yes, the VWAVs very nice!


----------



## DaMeatMan (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOCK***

Just a question about installing the hotlips in a 3D mag. Do you have to remove the bulb holder in order to drop in the hotlips? If so how do you go about doing that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Meatman... Try this link, this link or this link


----------



## Azecos (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Hotbeam: Hotlips have arrived and it fits perfect! Thanx!

Now I'll only have to wait for my UCL lens and new [email protected] /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## darkzero (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Hotbeam, received my second order of Hotlips. thanx again. talk to ya soon for some more.


----------



## MenaceSQL (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Paypal sent for three more Hotlips-C. Thanks.


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Menace... TY. PP rcvd. ETA USA 7/12/03.

All... Thanks for running the stocks of the Hotlips-D down guys. Before you Paypal in future, please PM me first to see if I have any left. Thanks again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## admedeus (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

What would the ETA be for the Hotlips-D?


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

EB, MC, JC, WC and DM... your orders just left. Please look out for it in ~1wk. Thanks.


----------



## Lucien (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Got my Hotlips yesterday! Thanks Hotbeam /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MenaceSQL (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Got my Hotlips yesterday. Thanks HT. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## darkzero (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

me as well just to let you know. Received yesturday.
Appreciate it.


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Postage now may take a bit longer. As you know... the silly season is upon us /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

New stocks of Hotlips-D just arrived for Christmas /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## silvercloud (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Hotbeam, Hotlips-D arrived, thanks much /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif HaPpy Holidays!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Not sure how I missed this thread. Are these still available?


----------



## Lucien (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Say hotbeam, ever thought of having the Hotlips annodized? For jobs where the LS slug needs to be electrically isolated, that would make the mod even easier to do.


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

You know Lucien... would people pay that extra for purple, blue, green, red, orange Hotlips? Show of hands please... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

why would it need to be isolated?

the inside of the light is annodyzed, so that isn't a problem.
the only way i could see it might be a problem is if the bulb-holder touched the heatsink. this can be easily avoided though i think.

personally, i would rather not have annodization...


----------



## shiftd (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

yep, annodization is not really necessary. for blue, green or even white lux, the base is ground, so it really is no problem in attaching the lux to heatsink. Also, would annodization makes the heat properties of the heatsink somehow degrades?


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Except for red and amber (right?), anodosation would be more cosmetic than anything.


----------



## shiftd (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

yep, red, amber and orange (wait, i think red = red orange?) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

yes, the red, red/orange, and amber ones do require electrical isolation, but that is already being provided by the annodyzing on the maglite.
i suppose it's possible for the bulb post to touch the bottom of the heatsink, but that should be pretty easy to fix anyway.


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Well, depending the colour of the OA body, eg. black, you may need to sand the ID of the OA (thus grounding the Hotlips) before fitting the Hotlips as it is too tight. On say a blue or red OA, no sanding is required and your premise holds true /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Yes I agree, anodizing is mainly for cosmetics and is not really necessary. It'll just add to the costs. A fix for the bulb post contact issue is very simple although I always completely remove it anyways.

But hey if it happens, I may take a couple depending on what colors are offered.


----------



## Lucien (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Actually I was thinking, with a DownBoy converter, a white LS has to be isolated from ground and +ve - so it wouldn't be just for red, orange, etc, coloured LS.

I don't think annodizing adds much in the way of thermal resistance - most of the heatsinks I've seen for electronics use are annodized black, with only a few as bare Al. At any rate I figure it can't be worse than a insulating layer of AA - for heatsinking CPUs, the layer of thermal paste needs to be as thin as possible for maximum heat transfer.

It's all mostly just a thought though. I've still got an unused Hotlips on my desk here that I haven't _quite_ figured out what to do with. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif I guess it'd be a show of hands thing to see if it'd even be worth the extra cost.


----------



## Wylie (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Hi Guys,
Would you have any really bright 5 watt SEs hanging around? I think the hot lips are a great platform for something like this and I've been thinking of a 5W SE as my first five watt mod. This might help explain what I have in mind a little better.


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

[ QUOTE ]
*Wylie said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif
Just out of curiosity if you folks would be so kind I would like to know what would be the brightest of any color SE 5W L/S? I have a plug in problem with downloading PDF files or I might be able to get the answer for myself, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif although the color differences and lumen outputs could also be deceiving from what I have seen. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 
I have just seen a side emitting L/S in a Mag reflector and I am very happy with the beam as it has REALLY GREAT THROW!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gifI rigged up 3 123s behind an EverLed and ran it with just very little real visible difference although it was brighter then I have been running them off four Nimhs. The reason I ask is I may have a 2 C Mag carcass left over from a more versatile modification I have started work on. I may just 3 x 123 a five watt in the left over Mag 2 C carcass for my first 5W. I’m thinking a hotlips C would fit the order pretty well but don’t know what kind of run time will come from the amperage at hand. I'm thinking like maybe an hour of good light and then less for another couple? Well it’s just a thought at this time so if any of you may be able to help out here chime in please.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


[/ QUOTE ] 

Wylie, the brightest 5w SE I have heard about was the PK1. That was the one PK from Surefire built and donated to the CPF for that HUGE auction. 

Yeah, the SE in a OA reflector gives great flood and a good hotspot for throw! WRT to runtime, this thread on the MR-X will shed some light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Wylie (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Thanks Hotbeam,
I have scimmed or read most of this thread now and I did take a look at the auction while it was going on. I'd have to say that PK1 is a real retina burner but more then a little rich for my blood yet very interesting. 
Through what I have read it seems as though I have limited myself with the use of a 2 C cell body as I only really have the 3x123 configuration avalible to work with until Pila makes me some C cell aluminum scolders. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif Six AAAs I would consider to be kind of lame so I am counting that one out.
On sight the SE emitter in the Mag sold me on this type of build but a D cell even in a 2 cell form is just larger then I like to pack into a tackle bag and as this will be a carcass fodder mod it's likely to be sold, gifted or set to gather dust as I am a very froogle person and like my rechargeables very much. The 4000 mah C cells I have on the way wouldn't do much for run time on the best of converters as I see it so what would you think would be the most viable configuration for a C cell body Mag with a 5W SE? I imagine I would BE best off to leave this up to you as I am more into the machanical end of things then the calcs with this D/C stuff./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif
Throw your best at me, let me see what you got! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

For a 2C body and a 5w LS, 3 x 123 and a driver similar to the MR would do reasonably well. At $1 ea for the 123s, its not too bad. 

With 2 x C NiMhs at a total of ~2.4v, you'd be hard pressed to find a boost capable of putting any decent current to the LS. 

That's why we went the D path for the MR-X! Availability of different kinds of batteries and a larger body means you have just about as much flexibility as you need.

Have I given you anymore than you already know? I don't think so /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif. Let's see what comes from the Pila camp. 3.6v C-sized Li-ions would be nice!!!


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

I suspect shipment timing will be back to normal now. JS, your order will be posted tomorrow. Thanks for waiting.


----------



## shannow (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Will you be making any with stars/emitters in the near future?


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Yes, there will be more C and D config #2s as soon as I can get hold of some more decent 5w or LIIIs.


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I'd be interested in LIII Hotlips. I've got 5 3D lights laying around unmodded. 

With a LIII direct-drive, it should run just fine off the stock batteries: simple, cheap, and durable. Great emergency/gift lights.


----------



## stockwiz (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Looking forward to modifying my shiny purple D mag that's already sitting in pieces in the drawer while I wait for the arctic alumina to arrive in the mail.


----------



## Crux (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam- /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I'd be interested in a hotlips D with or without a LS3. I have a spare LS3 begging for use, but you may be able to attach one better than I. Could I send you my LS3 to attach?

The 2D I have is new with the cam reflector. Does this lend itself well to the Hotlips mod?
Is the price still $16? And how much for one loaded with an LS3?

Crux


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I am also interested in several D sized heatsinks with LuxIIIs.


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Some LIII'ed Hotlips coming... stay tuned. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BentHeadTX (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

If you have any X3T 5 watters laying around, let me know! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## ResQTech (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

What bin LuxIII's are u getting in?


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

BentheadTX... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif right back at you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

MTFD... waiting on confirmation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

DB... your goodies posted Jan 5. Please look out for it ~12th.


----------



## wasabe64 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam,

PayPal just sent for a 'D' heatsink! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

RT, DT... your package shipped 8th Jan.

BB... your package still here. Some goodies should arrive 12th/13th. Will let you know and you can have 1-2 with free shipping on that.


----------



## illumiGeek (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

PP sent for 2 each C & D Hotlips.

Aloha, illumiGeek


----------



## darkzero (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hey Howard, PP sent for some more:
1 ea. of C & D.
thx


----------



## flash.... (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Howard... 
Any news on your confirmation for 5 watt emmiters?
Bins?

I never seem to have enough... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks...


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Ditto what flash said... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

*Geek:* PP received and goodies should be there ~2-3 days by now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

*0:* Ditto Darkzero /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

*Gordon:* Sadly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif U bins and some V bins with *ordinary* colours just don't cut it for me/us... so they have been declined. I may have to resort to them if this drought persists. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

*Select * from:* Ditto above.


----------



## illumiGeek (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

"Geek: PP received and goodies should be there ~2-3 days by now."

Hmmm... nothing yet. Too bad, too 'cuz today was my day off. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Oh well...


----------



## illumiGeek (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

My Hotlips are here, my Hotlips are here! Yea! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif

Unfortunately the stupid mail service must have delivered it very late, because I had the day off today and was checking the box every hour or so until nearly 4PM and had pretty much given up (the mail here usually gets delivered around noon, give or take an hour). Then I went to take the trash out at 11PM and just out of desperation I took one more look.

So now it's too late to really build anything. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

But at least they're here! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

And they look awesome! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

So, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif to the Post Office,

and, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif to Howard.

Aloha, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif iG


----------



## illumiGeek (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Drat! Thought I would try a quick and dirty 3 cell DD Lux3 on my old 3D Mag, but it turns out it's an older one with a larger ID. Oh well, I was planing on getting a new one for the mod anyway since my old one is seriously beat up. Would have been fun to play a bit tonight, though.

The C size fits perfectly, but I was planing on a 5W for that, and don't have any Lux5 on hand.

Hmmm. Wall Mart is still open, and only ten minutes away. I wonder what color 3 cells are in stock... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Geek, I'm glad my phone call to your Postal Service worked /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Oh yeah, if the Hotlips-D does not fit your OAD, then that OAD must be OLLLLLDDDD!! Happy modding!


----------



## illumiGeek (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Yep, it's WAY old. And very thrashed. It would be a shame to put such a pretty heatsink in such an ugly body, so it's time for a new one anyway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Now I just need to decide what color...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

btt


----------



## hotbeam (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

FB, DB and JF... your assorted Hotlips posted.


----------



## hotbeam (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I'm complete new comer to the CPF,(not even
registered yet), and while I have spent several weeks
'clicking' around reading through various
threads/links; there is still plenty I don't
comprehend.

*Response:* Welcome to the CPF. Feel free to show yourself /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


1. Configuration difference #1 vs. #2, while
recessed emitter vs. protruding? And how does this
affect the quality of beam as you change the focus
with a Maglite?

*Response:* #1 is just the Hotlips. #2 has the emitter attached. Beam quality can be adjusted with the focusing head. It will go from a holey beam to a very hot hotspot. The Hotlips heatsink has raised pedestal meaning it can focus with different types of Luxeons, eg. HD, LD, SE. If you use a flat disk heatsink, you do not have the options. Best thing is to try it with a cut reflector and you can see the results yourself before mounting it in a flashlight body.


2. I don't understand, other than reflector
quality/shape of beam, and possibly the lens on the
LED itself, why one 5w Luxeon LED will have any
different lumens/lux output over anyother?

*Response:* There are different grade Luxeons, as defined by bins which characterise the Luxeon's brightness/tint/voltage. More information on binning can be found in the forum or on the lumileds.com website. Use the search facility.


There is a link to a supplier of the full line of
Luxeon's including newer 3w(currenly listed white
version out of stock) which shows that all the
configurations of the bare Luxeon 5w are either 120
lumens or 110 lumens(I think the side emitters are
lower???). So why is it that the Streamlight TL-3 is
shown as rated for only 82 lumen output. Thats a huge
loss of output compared to raw output figure of 120
lumens, glass or poly lens shouldn't make that big of
a difference.

*Response:* The SL lights are resistored to reduce brightness, hence increase longetivity of life.


3. I guess I should post a few questions(not sure
where on CPF would be best) about beam patterns. While
I certainly like the size factor of the SL TL-3, I'm
wondering if the quality of beam/uniformity of spread,
when set to spot-to-flood is better with this unit or
better with a D or C Mag? Pila 150s should fit in the
SL TL-3, but how would runtimes compare with this to
say a Maha D or C cell powered Mag. New Maha D-cells
at $16ea. are rated at 11Ah. While 2 cell C size Mag
5w Luxeon maybe poorman's version of smaller/better?
TL-3, if you loose it/it's stolen, you'r not out
$150-175 USD.

*Response:* You have many questions here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif You will be able to solicit a wide range of responses by posting it in the appropriate forums.... probably the Homemade and Mod or LED forum. 


I see no mention of amp draw, and voltage for these 5w
LED's and I'm wondering if they come in different amp
draw ratings, which could account for the different
lumens output ratings??? So an 5w LED that has higher
amp draw, will then have higher lumens output, but
watts = amp x volts, means you need higher volts in
this case. Are all of the 5w LED's rated for same
voltage?

I'm confused.

*Response:* LEDs are current devices. To get more brightness, use more current. Check the binning information re LED voltages.


Hotlips D size, available or 2, 3, 4 cell sizes?

*Response:* Hotlips-D fits in any recent D M*gs (OADs)


Hotlips C size, same question 2, or more cells(see
theres that different voltage that you have not
mentioned in the initial post.

*Response:* Hotlips-C fits in any recent C M*gs (OACs). Adding a Sleeve will fit it into "older" bodies. See the first post for more details. 


Can you edit the initial post to clarify all of these
questions? Voltage, amp draw, how many D or C cells
these are for...and what is the difference between
recessed/protruding?

*Response:* Post your questions in the Homemade and Mod forums. Lots of knowledgeable people around.


Can you provide link or remember which threads I can
see beam spread shots with either your mod. or the
TL-3 for comparision? Spot vs. Flood, can these be
edited into your initial post(by the mods/admns???)

*Response:* Please do a search in the forum. Lots of information available.


Thanks for any and all answers you can provide,


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... ** IN STOCK ***

How is the current inventory holding up? It's O.K. to order these, correct? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... ** IN STOCK **

TD, MA, EH... you should be receiving your goodies anyday now.


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... ** IN STOCK **

I'm quite keen on the D version hotlips with a white/white Lux3 attached. The mod I have in mind is a 3 cell D. Direct drive. Quick and easy mod for a newbie. I look foward to you having more LS's in stock. Count me in for one when you do.

cheer,
zwf


----------



## Skulk (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... ** IN STOCK **

HotBeam.....u still got some in stock, I'm looking into getting 4C and maybe 1D all #1 configuration.


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... ** IN STOCK **

Are you going to get any more luxeons soon?


----------



## hotbeam (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... ** IN STOCK **

Skulk.... No problems with your quantities. PP away!

Pi.... Always on the lookout but nothing is biting at the moment /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## stockwiz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... ** IN STOCK ***

paypal sent for hotlips c with sleeve.


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Hotbeam, Any idea when you might have some config #2 ?
I'm ancious to put together a DD Lux3 on a 3 cell OAD.
Will be my first mod.
cheers,
zwf


----------



## hotbeam (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Stock.... PP received. In the mail tomorrow for you.

ZWF... I'll offer that when I get a good batch of Luxeon IIIs. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## hotbeam (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Hi all

Thanks for running my Hotlips stock down /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

At my count this morning, I do not have any Hotlips-D remaining. All gone! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Stocks of the Hotlips-C and Sleeves are very low, ~10.

Who is planning on more OAC and OAD mods? Can I get an indication of numbers please?
Will you commit now for them?

Thanks
Hotbeam


----------



## darkzero (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Whaaa?? Not making them no more? I'm definitely always interested in them. I would like to try and buy two every other week or so as I did in the past. Lately I've been flashlight broke from doing buy-ins.

I'm in for two Hotlips-Cs now. I need to check funds first and I'll paypal when I get home from work after your confirmation.


----------



## sflate (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

I'm in for a couple of D's.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Im going to need another C soon, I just have to wait till next month or order a new shipment of LED's there seems to be a shortage of T-bins Lux III right now.


----------



## springnr (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

I'm in: 5Ds and 1C.


----------



## utomatoe (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

I'm in for a couple of D hotlips as well.


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

I'd like a couple of D hotlips with LuxIIIs if possible.


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

You can count me in I need a few as well. Both c and d.
Yaesumofo


----------



## jhereg (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

I was getting ready to order 3Ds so put me down for three of them please.


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

I've been holding out for some configuration 2. However if there is the possibility that you may stop making them before you get some more lux's then I should take a config. 1 "D" cell. I will try on my own to locate a suitable Lux3. All that to say put me down for 1 "D"

cheers,
zwf


----------



## MenaceSQL (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

I'll need at least two of each when they are ready again.


----------



## flash.... (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

You know I will likely get more D's in the comming weeks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
But you also gotta get some more sweet binned 5 watt LS's.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
I can't find them any more! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif It's like theres a shortage or something these days.
Gettin the shakes.
Hook us up! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (no pressure or anything... heh)


----------



## ledlurker (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

I am in for several D's I would also like a Lux V with a V forward voltage


----------



## hotbeam (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Thanks for the interest and affirmations guys. Looks like I'd better get another run started...


----------



## springnr (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Great, looking forward to using your heatsinks in some mag LuxIIIs I'm building as gifts.


----------



## Skulk (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

this might sound like a dumb question, but I need to know....aside from a platform to mount the emitter on, how and in what other purposes does a heat sink work?


----------



## flash.... (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

It would be cool if you offered a flat top version of the D heatsink with the necessary holes predrilled, proper spaceing and a lip to use with a 3 emitter configuration.
Using the Fraen Tri-Lens and a similar configured heatsink allows a 3 X 1,3 or 5 Watt configurations.
These fit like a glove in a MAG. There is also room to increase the mass of the overall heatsink for direct drive mods.

Just a thought.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Any plans on making something similar for mini mags? it would be geat to have a smaller and thinner Hotlips HS for a MM that has a centering and raised mount so that we all would have a much easier time using reflectors in mini mags as well as centering the emitters...I guess it would be a different design since it would have to slip into the tube or be epoxied to the sandwitch but it would be very cool.


----------



## hotbeam (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Skulk... you answered your own question.... "heat sink" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif. That is, the Hotlips removes heat from the LED 

Flash... Ahhh, a Trilens version. Sure that can be done. The question is will there be enough people who would contemplate a 3 emitter mod? I believe Elektrolumens has the mounting aluminium already? Just checked, can't seem to find it. Hmmmmm


----------



## flash.... (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Maybe throw out a feeler in another thread for more coverage... this one is getting a bit long in the tooth... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I would think others are weary about 3x mods due to the amount of work it takes to come up with a heat sink. Elektrolumens used to sell the "disk" heat sinks that could be stacked for more thermal goodness, but he has discontined these I believe. I got the last of his stash. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I would think however if folks knew and saw how easy it would be to do MAG 3D mods using 3 LuxIII's with a dropin heat sink and using Nimh or Nicads would be a great mod! and very easy!! 

Plus, think of all the 3x5w mods you would be party to.
I'm sure Elektrolumens would enjoy additional sales with the tri-lens.
Or folks could get them from future.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Rothrandir (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

if you donate 3 luxeons and a tri-lens i'll see what i can do about a prototype /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

really though, i'm not sure how many people would be interested...

figure you're paying 3x for the luxeons, and another $x ($15 is it? i can't remember...) for the lens.
that's a lot of money /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

plus the heatsink itself would probably cost more, since the quantity would be less, and possibly require more work...


----------



## flash.... (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Thats Why a feeler thread would be good....

It also does not have to be just Lux-III's.
A 3x1watt on a 3D with alkalines is a darn nice setup.
I feel that the Hotlips series of heatsinks made many "would-be" modders just that, real modders! (or at least gave many folks a start.)
For a MAG, the only real limiting factor in a LS conversion mod is the mounting and heat transfer problem. The hotlips solved this for many. Kudos!!!

Doing a 3x1watt, 3x3watt or a 3x5watt with a Tri-lens would be no more difficult with this heatsink than a mod with a single LS in the center.
The only differences are cost.
And by judging the ca$h folks spend around here... "Too much light is never enough" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Ok ... off my soapbox...


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Or even just sell flat heatsinks like Wayne used to, with 2 holes in the center, only make them a little thicker. It would be cheap, easy, and perfect for the modder who doesn't need focusing ability or wants to do a trilens mod, or doesn't mind a little extra work. 2 of these thick ones would stack for a nice trilens mod... Doesn't have to have a lip. In fact I drive all my flat heatsinks down far into the tube so the LS is recessed really far down, and the head screws on all the way.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

I need one C sink.


----------



## hotbeam (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

A new run has been organised. Please stay tuned. They estimate ~ 2 weeks.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Received my Hotlips on Friday. Installed it today (Sat.) Sure was a long wait for darkness to fall. With a TWOK it sure kicks butt. Very nice light. Sure puts the incan to shame. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

cheers


----------



## balrog (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Hi, I've just installed a Hotlips-C and BB500 into a 2C [email protected] I potted the BadBoy into an E-can. I had to file the OD of the lip of the E-can to fit it into the hollow portion of the Hotlips-C. Is it possible to make the ID of the hollow portion a little bigger so that the E-can will fit into it without the need to file down the E-can?

It's not a big job to file down the E-can and I'm not sure what determines the ID of that hollow portion but if it could be a little bigger to make it a little bit easier, that can only be a good thing.


----------



## hotbeam (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

ZWF... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Balrog... Sorry, the upcoming run will have the same dimensions as the one you currently have. I'll keep your idea about a small ID for the next run. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## balrog (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** Pls PM first*

Hotbeam, no problems, I've already filed my E-can. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Thanks for considering the idea, although I did say a larger ID, not a smaller ID. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 7, 2004)

*General questions*

Going to try to mod a 3D Mag. 

1. So these lights already have the Luxeon's installed? It's a true drop in?

2. Does Luxeon 3 refer to a model like "Civic EX" or does the 3 refer to 3 Watts?


----------



## balrog (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: General questions*

Hotbeam, correct me if I am wrong but you are just offering the Hotlips heatsinks alone. sygyzy, if this is the case, you will need to supply your own Luxeon III, epoxy it to the Hotlips and solder some wires between the Luxeon and the switch. That's for the direct drive configuration anyway which seems pretty popular in the 3D Mag.

Luxeon III consumes about 3W of electricity when driven at spec (either 3.7V x 0.7A = 2.59W or 3.9V x 1A = 3.9W). I guess 'Luxeon III' is just a name - they don't mention 3W in the data sheet, just Luxeon III.


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: General questions*

Are there any such things at Luxeon III 5W? Or would that be called Luxeon V?


----------



## LEDependent (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: General questions*

No, the Luxeon 3 is a 3-watt. Luxeon V is the 5-watt version. Luxeon Star is a Luxeon on a hexagonal pad. The HotLips is NOT a true drop-in - you have to solder the wires yourself.


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: General questions*

Great. Thanks for the two answers. I thought that Luxeon III was 3 watt but was not sure. I thought it might have just been a model number.

And that's no problem. I'll solder one on myself.


----------



## david_winstanley (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: General questions*

any pre-assembled ones left


----------



## hotbeam (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: General questions*

Thanks for filling in Bally and LEDdy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Hello Sygyzy

David_w... I'll see what is available when the Hotlips are ready /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## RussH (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: General questions*

Hotbeam, I'm with Flash on wanting a tri lens D mag (or 3C, but it doesn't seem to fit the 'C' head). In fact I've aquired everything for it EXcept a suitable heatsink. I've been playing with various methods of my own (a bolt with 3-4 spaced washers fits - but I'm not sure how to tie/press it to the tube. I thought about buying a D hotlips & grinding the pedastal off - but Electrolumins now has a 1/4" thick aluminum disc avaliable. 
I'm not sure the recess in your 'D' hotlips will work with the tri-lens. I currently have lux3 stars, and it appears that I could mount either the stars or remove the emitters and mount them. I haven't made up my mind yet, but I intend to take some measurements from the 'D' hotlips I have mounted in a 3D mag, buy one of ELs heatsinks, and see what will work best. I'll let you know. Do you have any 'C' hotlips avaliable? I'm about to use my last one....
-RussH


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: General questions*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
Thanks for filling in Bally and LEDdy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Hello Sygyzy

David_w... I'll see what is available when the Hotlips are ready /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi! Please post when you have some available! I want to start on a Mag 3D ASAP! Hope you are having a good day in Austrailia!


----------



## grayman4hire (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Wow...I was thinking about modding my 3D mag, but didn't think it was worth it. But now seeing this....I think I will.

How do we go about ordering these? Via email and paypal?

Thanks


----------



## hotbeam (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

RussH... I recall the tri-lens' heatsink would need to fit into the head of the OAD, instead of the opening into the OAD body? That means the Hotlips is pretty much useless. Hotlips-C will be available ~10 days with all the other goodies when the new run is complete.

Sygyzy... Will do. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Grayman.... Email/Paypal works well for me. Will update the subject of this thread when the goodies are ready.


----------



## RussH (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Thanks Hotbeam, that's what I was thinking, the hotlips would be too far down in the tube. The tri-lens has to fit in the head, and there is barely room in the D size. I haven't tried it in a C head because I'm sure it won't fit.


----------



## sflate (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Hotbeam, Any update?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Tri-lens on mag: you put a heatsink in the body, screw on the head, drop in the lens then put on the bezel. You must prevent the head from turning via epoxy or set screws. Only fits D sized mags.


----------



## hotbeam (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

sflate... They are due to arrive towards the end of the week. Will change the title of the thread when I have them in my hands. Thanks for everyone's patience.


----------



## sflate (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Sounds great! - Thanks.


----------



## RussH (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

IssacHayes said "Tri-lens on mag: you put a heatsink in the body, screw on the head, drop in the lens then put on the bezel. You must prevent the head from turning via epoxy or set screws. Only fits D sized mags."
I'm looking at using a 'looser' heatsink. I have in hand some washers mounted on a #10 bolt. My plan is to screw the bolt into the tri-lens in the middle, with the first washer epoxied (Artic Silver) to the base of the TVoJ stars (rather than pull the emitters or use my SWAK emitters). I'll get some convection cooling for a very little while from my stack of 3 seperated washers. 
But then I intend to attach a flexible ground strap (1" x 3/32")to the bolt/bottom washer. It looks like I can epoxy or screw it to the head and have enough room to allow the head to turn on the body. Although I don't need the focus, I did want to be able to make the original configuration restorable, primarily so I could try this body with other mods, take measurements, make repairs, etc. 
I guess I'll have to find someone with a digital camera....And I'll need beamshots versus the MR-X as well....


----------



## hotbeam (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

They're baaaaaaaaacckk... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Back in stock! Plus a special little Lux gem. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif See first post for details.


----------



## BC0311 (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Woohoo! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Paypal sent for Hotlips D in Configuration #2 !

Paypal sent for loose TWOL emitter !

Howard, this is wonderful news. Thanks for making these available again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Britt


----------



## balrog (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I just used my last Hotlips-D that I ordered in March. I decided to solder the Luxeon to a PM emitter board before epoxying it to the Hotlips. This has a couple of advantages. The first is that it helps against shorting one of the LED leads on the Hotlips, not that I have had a problem with this at all. It is just something that I have been a little concerned with. The second is that it helps centre the Luxeon on the Hotlips. The PM emitter board slides perfectly over the raised portion in the centre of the Hotlips that the LED attaches to. Since the PM emitter board is slightly thicker than the raised centre of the Hotlips, it leaves a very slight hole that the Luxeon drops neatly into. You just need to file down the PM emitter board enough to make it smaller than the inside diameter of the reflector before you attach it.


----------



## sygyzy (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Am I correct in understanding that the Configuration 2 is the same as #1 except it has the Luxeon already epoxied on it for you? Why wouldn't everyone just get #2 then? Aside from being able to use your own Luxeons. However, the ones being offered right now seem to be pretty good. Is Artic Silver/Alumina? Are they hand-mounted? How is centering ensured?


----------



## sflate (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Paypal sent for 3 Hotlips-D and 2 Loose emitters.

THANK YOU - I've been waiting for quite some time for these to arrive.


----------



## hotbeam (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

BC0311... Thank you. PP received. In the mail to you as soon as the TWOLs arrive. Please look out for it in ~7-10days.

Balrog... Good idea using Dat's emitter board. Another idea is to trim the +'ve contact shorter so it will not drape down.

Sygyzy... You are right. Conf#2 has the emitter epoxied. It just makes it easier for those who don't want to go to the trouble. They are hand mounted and centered as best as my eyes can guide me. After all, the centering post does most of the job.

sflate... Paypal received. Thank you. Again, as soon as the TWOLs arrive, I'll get the package out to you.


----------



## utomatoe (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

PP sent for two D hotlips. I hope CC paypal is ok. Thanks again! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## nickleplated (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

PP sent for three Hotlips-D.

Thanks!


----------



## Illuminated (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hi Howard,

PayPal sent for (1) Hotlips"C" and (2)TWOL emitters, if that's doable.

Thanks - John


----------



## hotbeam (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

tomatoe... en route to you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

nickleplated... received. in the mail to you today.

illuminated... just waiting the TWOLs and will post ~mid next week.

Others via PM/EM (up till now)... will get your orders out also today, unless you also want the TWOLs.


----------



## springnr (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Howard, PP sent for 5 Hotlips-D and 1 Hotlips-C. thanks, Keith


----------



## hotbeam (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

The TWOLs have arrived. Ready for #2'ing. Will ship out all orders as soon as the epoxy sets /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BC0311 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Great! Howard /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Last night, I was admiring the direct drive 3D Lux III that Charlie made up for me using one of your Hotlips.

It makes this such a simple but rewarding mod, I may have to ask the court to void that court-order that keeps me 100 feet away from a soldering iron. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Britt


----------



## hotbeam (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

JC, TH, SF, JW, MS, WN, BL... Your goodies in the post for you now. Please look out for them in ~7 days.


----------



## ZENGHOST (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Howard--you still have conf 2's in stock? I wanted two (2) D's in Configuration 2. Let me know and I'll PayPal (promise not to forget the shipping this time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif )


----------



## hotbeam (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Zeng... yes, all items in stock /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ZENGHOST (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

PayPal sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Carbonium (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** BACK IN STOCK ***

Hotbeam I just sent you a paypal for 1 TWOL Hotlips-D Config #2

Will you be shipping on monday?

Thanks


----------



## nickleplated (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** BACK IN STOCK ***

got mine today. they look awesome, can't wait to use them. 
Thanks Hotbeam!


----------



## Illuminated (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. ** BACK IN STOCK ***

Howard,

Items received today - those TWOL's look *very* nice - Thanks a bunch- John


----------



## BC0311 (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam, I got my Hotlips Configuration #2 and the extra TWOL emitter today! They look great! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Now to look around for a handsome host.

Thanks again for the great deals! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## vacuum3d (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam,
I need 2x C-Hotlips + 2x TWOL emitters not glued in. According to my calculation it would cost me $34+$34+$6=$74. Tell me you've got them in stock still, and I'll send PP. You do take Credit Card PayPal, right?

Thank you,
ernest


----------



## hotbeam (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Carbonium... PP received. Thank you. In the mail to you 18th May.

Nickle, Illum and BC... Glad you like 'em /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. I guess the chance of a getting a good coloured Lux is much better within a good bin code /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Vacuum... Everything is in stock. PP away /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## shannow (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam
Any 5 watt emitters on the way?


----------



## vacuum3d (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

PP sent.


----------



## hotbeam (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Shannow... Sorry, nothing good here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Vacuum... Thank you. PP received and goodies posted. Please look out for it mid next week.


----------



## grayman4hire (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam,

Just sent you a paypal for 1 hotlips-D and 1 hotlips-D config #2. Forgot to include my cpf id.

grayman


----------



## sflate (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Got my package today. Thanks Hotbeam - they look great.


----------



## bhds (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Reflector question. I cut my 3d reflector stem off at the very beginning of the "bowl". Fits perfectly around the pedestal of the hotlips. Are you suppose to cut it shorter? As it is now I cannot tighten the head down all the way because the reflector is too tall /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## hotbeam (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*







This is the reflector when it has been cut. Looking at the reflector image to the right, you can still see the bottom rim of the reflector intact. That is the level you need to cut to. You will not be able to tighten the head all the way down as per normal but the head should also be in far enough so it will not fall off. Is that the case?


----------



## Rothrandir (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

what do you mean "all the way"?

as long as the oring is being engaged at optimal focal position, you should be fine.


----------



## bhds (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thats the way I have it cut hotbeam. Maybe a couple of millimeters of the stem is still there. Looks like I got it right. I just wasnt sure if the head was supposed to screw down all the way(focused or not) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
By the way, Love the hotlips. Fits perfectly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## bhds (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

[ QUOTE ]
*Rothrandir said:*
as long as the oring is being engaged at optimal focal position, you should be fine. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It is /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
Whats a fude /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

it's been so long, i'm not really sure...

as i recall, it's something that you eat /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## hotbeam (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Send Roth some fude. He is hungry! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## hotbeam (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

QH, WN, SC.... goodies enroute to you. 

Those Hotlips owners, there is a quick poll for you in this Forum.


----------



## TheBeam (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

PayPal sent.


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

To make it easier for all, the *Hotlips family* is now also available at the Sandwich Shoppe. You can now order everything you need all at the one place. Of course, I'll continue to stock them for those who only want the Hotlips and perhaps the Config#2 version.

Take a look at the Sandwich Shoppe


----------



## balrog (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotlips sales must be booming! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I had a quick look at the Shoppe and there's a new Hotlips Heatsinks category but there are no items listed in that category. I guess it's coming real soon eh?


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Bal... booming? Hardly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif I think Wayne is waiting for something from me... first.


----------



## dat2zip (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I think I saw a long line out the door before I opened today. Maybe, there was a mad rush and they all disappeared. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Have another look.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

whats the OD of the C and D versions compared to a quarter? if one matches rather well, ill be in for it..

maybe a pressie for a newbie modder from Howard (hint hint)

neg


----------



## TheBeam (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I C no thing. ar ewe owt eggin?


----------



## grayman4hire (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Got my 2 Hotlips-D yesterday!!

Tried to install it last night, however I was unsuccessful. It is a little to big and won't fit in my black Mag 3D. I spent some time sanding it down but my thumb got sore so I stopped. It's about 80% in, so I just need alittle more sanding.

Anyone got some pictures on where they soldiered the wires to?

Thanks


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

TheBeam... it's there now.

Grayman... Black requires the most amount of work. With Blue and Red, it drops in smooothly. Try Darky's post here for excellent instructions.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I thought these were for the Mags, butthe shoppe web site says some other Al light that I'm not familiar with. If I get the 'D' version, that would be for a 'D' celled Mag? I'm putting together a 5W and am thinking I could use a GOOD heat sink.


----------



## ubermensch (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

OAD is secret CPF code for a D-cell Maglite--didn't you get your decoder ring?


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Decoder ring? -- must be like all the other REALLY good sruff -- it's gone before I even know it's for sale! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## grayman4hire (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I finished sanding down my Hotlip-D last night...I just have to say I am very happy with it and sooo glad I bought two!!


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I was under the impression that the ecan fit in the bottom of the hotlips. I just got a hotlips-C, and several ecans I have tried are all just barely too big. Is this expected?


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

That is correct. The ecans will not fit in the hollow of the Hotlips-C. It misses out by ~1mm I believe. It looks like I will need to increase the ID a little to cater for this.


----------



## hotbeam (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

The new run Hotlips-C (run #3) will have the space to accomodate the e-can!


----------



## darkzero (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
The new run Hotlips-C (run #3) will have the space to accomodate the e-can! 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif

PM sent regarding another matter.


----------



## KevinL (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Any Config #2s with TWOLs left? 

I'm torn between S-bins and trying to hunt for the elusive T-bins.. or should I just worry less? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I say go for the "T"'s. They are brighter!!
Yaesumofo


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

[ QUOTE ]
*KevinL1 said:*
Any Config #2s with TWOLs left? 

I'm torn between S-bins and trying to hunt for the elusive T-bins.. or should I just worry less? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sure. Can help you. PM me what you need.


----------



## illumiGeek (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Paypal sent for more Hotlips-D and some TW0L emitters.

Thanks, Howard, for making these. They are a wonder. Built up the last batch and everyone I have shown them to were blown away by the lights. Some even commented that the heatsink was as impressive as the light output. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Aloha, illumiGeek (Tim)


----------



## JohnnyB (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hello, I'm thinking of making my first light and I have a question or 2. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

If I make a light with the "version 2" will the beam just be a pure flood, or will you be able to focus it at all?

I have several 3D mags and was thinking about doing a 3C into 2D light for a change, would this hurt the performance of this mod?

Can you just let the version 2 run, or do you have to worry about heat build up after a few minutes?

Thanks for the patience.

John


----------



## illumiGeek (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

There are several threads on the subject that will gove you more detail, but...

You will be able to focus (you need to modify the reflector to fit with the Hotlips by removing most of the cam).

The 2D to 3C mod works very well. A bit more work than simply using a 3 cell host, but you get a smaller light for the effort. You need to cut down the rear spring so it fits down inside the tailcap and de-anodize the inside of the cap for contact, and also use some 1" PVC as a battery adapter.

You can let it run. The Hotlips does its job well.

For more details look here, and here.

Aloha, iG


----------



## JohnnyB (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

iG, thanks for the info and links. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MenaceSQL (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Paypal sent. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Edit.
Got them. Thanks again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## mobile1 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Regarding the 3 LED in one hotlip. If you put in 3 they generate a lot!! of heat. When you do this you need fan to cool the things down...otherwise you blow up the LEDs.
I have done it here in a 3x5w mod - even with fan it gets fairly warm.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=601267&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=365&fpart=1


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Just a small collection of the latest run of Hotlips-D... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

[ QUOTE ]
*darkzero said:*
Yes I agree, anodizing is mainly for cosmetics and is not really necessary.

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, what if you have a pile of hotlips heatsinked [email protected] torches and you wanna find out what colour is in them? you could anodise them according to LS colour....... ocourse, you could use diff coloured OA bodies, but........

neg


----------



## BentHeadTX (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Hotbeam,
Are a crate of those going to the Sandwich Shoppe? I would like to get one along with Artic Silver thermal epoxy and some SX17 reflectors. Any idea of when Wayne will get them into his hot hands? I have all the stuff I need for an nFlex/WX1S mod and your heatsink would finish it off.


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Benthead... Sure are! Some of them anyway. They should be at the Shoppe ~Friday/Saturday your time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BentHeadTX (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks... **NOW IN STOC*

Thank you so much! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I will keep an eye on the Shoppe... time to build that WX1S regulated/dimmable cannon. Life is good!


----------



## 270winchester (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

hotbeam: i need two configuration 1 and a configuration 2, all for for the D-sink, PM sent, please pm me back, thanks!!!!


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Winchester... EM sent. Will make up #2(TWOL) and get it out to you tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

*The new run of Hotlips-D consisted of a much larger quantity and as such, 
I can offer them at a lower price of $14ea + postage.*


----------



## DaGunn (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Nice!
PM Sent!


----------



## BentHeadTX (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I ordered my hotlips D yesturday from the Sandwich Shoppe, thanks for making them availabe from Wayne. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## DaGunn (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

PP sent!


----------



## KevinL (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Wow, cool - a price drop makes a great product even better (endorsed by the OA4D Cookbook /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif). Now if only I could find the cash and a W-bin Luxeon...


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Bent... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

DaGunn... Thanks and EM replied. Will get those to you tomorrow.

Kevin... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## StanTeate (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Paypal sent for 1 c with sleeve and 1 d.

Thanks Wayne

StanTeate


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

[ QUOTE ]
*StanTeate said:*
...

Thanks Wayne

...

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif Wayne? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


Will get these out to you Monday...


----------



## jdriller (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Welcome to CPF, Wayne /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Raybo (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

PP sent for 2 D's.

Thanks,
Raybo


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Raybo, PP received. Thanks. They are en route to you right now.


----------



## Hallis (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I love my hotlips-c /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## KevinL (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Howard,

Seems like this run of Hotlips looks nicer, more shiny.. I like. 

It also doesn't slip right in as the old ones used to do /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif no, I couldn't use the thermal expansion/contraction technique as everything was already soldered in and wired up and I couldn't de-solder/de-pot the whole setup (5W Luxeon with a BB917). I didn't have any sandpaper and it was getting difficult to sand things anyway given that the whole setup was so closely wired up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Hence, out of necessity, I have to become the Hotips Abuser... you know what they say in computing, if it doesn't fit, get a bigger stick. Yes, I used a hammer (WITH the Lux5 ALREADY epoxied into place!) to POUND the heatsink into the OA4D and it looks remarkably good considering the amount of force it took to get it seated /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif and the OA4D doesn't look any worse for wear either. 

Of course, *AIM*.. I dread to think what happens if I miss and smack the WY0U emitter! $40 down the drain! Thank god it didn't happen. 

I know, I know. I have sinned, forgive me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Did you have such problems in the PMW build?


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Kevin, you do know that different colours of the OAD (and OAC) have slightly different internal diameters?


----------



## KevinL (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Yes, I do. I'm using all 4D black here though, same as the last two. Hallis was saying some sanding was needed in his OAC as well. Maybe the differences are significant enough to warrant it. I'll remember to buy sandpaper in future so I don't have to resort to such tactics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Anyway it turned out great, and the Hotlips withstood the destructive insertion very well, there are only a couple of small scuff marks. Very tough piece of aluminium indeed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I have a black 6d magg beckoning me to mod it with my W bin lux5 emitter. 
I guess I have a little emory cloth sanding to do 1st.


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

3rd_shift, you may not need to do any sanding. Best to wait till you have a Hotlips in your hand first (to save you any sanding time). Also, does the OAD's serial # start with a D? If so, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. If not, you have an oooold OAD and the Hotlips is of no use to you...


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Mine starts with a D in it's serial #.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Just a tip.. remember to dry-fit the parts *BEFORE* you epoxy and pot emitters/converters/the works onto a Hotlips. Try inserting it into the housing first. If it goes in easily, you're good to go. If it doesn't, it is far easier to sand it without everything else getting in the way. Which is what I wish I had done.. first /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

That way you will not have to resort to *ahem* extreme measures and have Howard never talk to you again for abusing his babies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## lymph (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. *** IN STOCK ****

Are the Hotlips-D still available in configuration #2 (with TWOL already installed)?


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. *** IN STOCK ****

Yes, I have a couple left in reserve.


----------



## Hallis (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. *** IN STOCK ****

I was using the "Pewter" color, the kinda dark silver/grey, which all my Mags are. I busted out the dremmel with the little wire brush wheel and went to town on the inside of it. I guess it served multaple purposes. Got rid of the HA so thermal conductivity was better. I kept sanding till i was able to get the Hotlips to wiggle in without having to force it too much. of course i had to tap it back out from the inside so i could finish installing the switch and run my wires and all. But it was snug and perfect. Also, the friction from the dremmel did manage to heat the mag up pretty warm, so i imagine expansion had a small part to play. I will be ordering another Hotlips-C #2 soon hopefully. Showed my dad the light today and he said "My god son. Can you make me one of those?" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif My mom's 2C mag is the older style so im just going to buy my dad a new one so i dont have to mess with a sleeve for the hotlips. 

I love my Space Needle /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. *** IN STOCK ***

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
I was using the "Pewter" color, the kinda dark silver/grey, which all my Mags are. I busted out the dremmel with the little wire brush wheel and went to town on the inside of it. I guess it served multaple purposes. Got rid of the HA so thermal conductivity was better. I kept sanding till i was able to get the Hotlips to wiggle in without having to force it too much. of course i had to tap it back out from the inside so i could finish installing the switch and run my wires and all. But it was snug and perfect. Also, the friction from the dremmel did manage to heat the mag up pretty warm, so i imagine expansion had a small part to play. I will be ordering another Hotlips-C #2 soon hopefully. Showed my dad the light today and he said "My god son. Can you make me one of those?" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif My mom's 2C mag is the older style so im just going to buy my dad a new one so i dont have to mess with a sleeve for the hotlips. 

I love my Space Needle /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

What! they make a 3C in pewter new style? I even went to the mag site and they said only black 3C's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif...I jsut got 2 brand new pewter 3C's but they are both older style. I knwo they make 2C's though, but then you need some kinda boost circuit right? and the L voltage bin would not be ideal then. What I don't like about the old style is the switch is removed from the top /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif so I'm going to have to make the entire HS removable. If it comes out good I'll post.


----------



## bgill (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. *** IN STOCK ***

Hotbeam - I need 2 OACs but wanted to verify availability and shipping. PM me and I will forward Paypal.


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. *** IN STOCK ***

bgill, no problems. PP away


----------



## Hallis (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. *** IN STOCK ***

[ QUOTE ]
*Justintoxicated said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
I was using the "Pewter" color, the kinda dark silver/grey, which all my Mags are. I busted out the dremmel with the little wire brush wheel and went to town on the inside of it. I guess it served multaple purposes. Got rid of the HA so thermal conductivity was better. I kept sanding till i was able to get the Hotlips to wiggle in without having to force it too much. of course i had to tap it back out from the inside so i could finish installing the switch and run my wires and all. But it was snug and perfect. Also, the friction from the dremmel did manage to heat the mag up pretty warm, so i imagine expansion had a small part to play. I will be ordering another Hotlips-C #2 soon hopefully. Showed my dad the light today and he said "My god son. Can you make me one of those?" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif My mom's 2C mag is the older style so im just going to buy my dad a new one so i dont have to mess with a sleeve for the hotlips. 

I love my Space Needle /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

What! they make a 3C in pewter new style? I even went to the mag site and they said only black 3C's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif...I jsut got 2 brand new pewter 3C's but they are both older style. I knwo they make 2C's though, but then you need some kinda boost circuit right? and the L voltage bin would not be ideal then. What I don't like about the old style is the switch is removed from the top /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif so I'm going to have to make the entire HS removable. If it comes out good I'll post. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Mine was a 2C not a 3C.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks. *** IN STOCK ***

PP sent for HL D #2 and HL D.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam, you have an email. I want 3 units for the D cell maggs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thanks Nitrox. Will be in the post today.

3rd_shift. Email replied.


----------



## sithjedi333 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Do these work on older 2D Maglites? If not, what kind of modification would be required? Thanks.


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Jedi... To be safe, measure the opening of your host. If it is ~34mm, then all is well. If it is ~37-38mm, the Hotlips-D will fall straight into the bulb chamber. You'd need to get some heatsinks custom made.


----------



## Hallis (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Howard. 

Do you have any of those Hotlips-C #2 LuxV's left? if so i might need 2 or 3 more. I think Space Needles would make great christmas presents.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Paypal sent for 2 Hotlips "D". 
I have the maggs and the emitters waiting already. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hallis... I can make it up anytime

3rd_shift... Got it! Thanks. Will post to your address.


----------



## jashhash (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Do you have any D-size lips left? If So I'll send PayPal right away. By the way when you mean "special payment instructions." WHat do you mean? Do you just want me to PayPal to your email?


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Jash... yes, I am fully stocked. PM sent with Paypal details.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I'm only missing one ingredient, the adhesive.
Can anyone point me to a thread about which adhesive is the best for bonding the emitter to the Hotlips? 
As for centering, I can always spin center and mark it before bonding. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 
If it all works as planned, I'll post a separate thread on how I did it with plenty of pics. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

The Shoppe has Artic Silver Epoxy


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Got it and a Downboy 1000 for the light I will be putting up for sale in b/s/t after I build it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Profits from that one will all go to cpf. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Edit:
Almost forgot, thanks Hotbeam. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

No probs 3rd. Oh, you may need get yourself some sandpaper ready for some sanding... depending on the colour of your host. BTW, posted your Hotlips today.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I have the sandpaper and some heatsink grease ready to help the Hotlips slide in. 
One host is a black 6d, the other is a red 2d with 3-toD AA adaptors. 
The smaller red one is the one I'll be selling once I get it built and tested.
The black one will be resistored with nimhs, the red one will get the DB1000 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I got them yesterday. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Looks like the main problem with the black body magg is the inside rim at the top. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
I smoothed it with a rasp and then some fine grit sand paper.
The hotlips sank snugly in with no trouble. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

10-22-04 Edited this Re: to keep thread shorter:
I just put most of it together.
Charged 6 nimh D cells got these results:
With a 1 ohm resistor, 1.03 amps.
A 4 ohm did .43 amps. 
I didn't even dare 6d dd.
dd 5 cells did .7 amps /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
Now I just need to make a dummy D cell to complete the whole rig for now. 
I'm planning on putting a 1.5 Ohm resistor in the tail later where it's cooler. 
BTW; the beam is tighter now than the stock bulb's was. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

Edit again later that night:
I just dug up and topped off some rechargeable alkalines.
.556 amps with 5 ra's DD
1.03 with the whole six pack direct drive. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif 
Interesting. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 
My light is ready already with these six old pieces of manure.
It's also giving my Trilight3 a run for it's money in the dark bathroom test. 
Very close to it in brightness and better than in whiteness.
Looks like I have a new avatar light pic to work on getting put in my profile. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Glad to hear you got them 3rd_Shift! With that sort of Hotlips/OAD contact, you have a fantastic thermal path for the heat to transfer to the OAD body.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

When I did final assembly, I put only a little heatsink grease on the hotlips evenly all the way around.
When I pushed it in (with only mild force) it slid in slowly all the way in.
Most of the grease was left at the top evenly around the whole rim. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
That's a tight thermal connection. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 
Well done on the sizing of the latest Hotlips. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Well, the Hotlips-C NEXGEN is finally here. Features a new shiny AL body, bottom recess for the Ecan and a perrfect fit for most OACs! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Details have been updated in the first post.


----------



## mapson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

How's the bin on the HotLips-D Config #3?


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hey mapson, it will be a TWA* or TWO*. I will update the first post and title as soon as I know what it is.


----------



## Hallis (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Too bad you dont have any more of those NICE VX1U's like you sent me a month or so ago. Could use about 3 of them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Shane


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hallis, have you been looking into my Luxeon vault? Who says I haven't got any of those... or even slightly better ones? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif


----------



## NITEFISH (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paypal.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


----------



## ICUDoc (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam
A public thanks for the quick service and lovely workmanship on the HLips D you sent. It made my 3D MLite into a ripper possum-spotter with that 5W Luxeon and convertor. Thanks a lot-it is far better than the incan version....
(Still waiting for you to get those other bits as per PM!!)


----------



## KevinL (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Cool.. what is the drive current on that thing?


----------



## hotbeam (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Nitefish... PP received and goods left 2 hours ago. Thanks

ICUDoc... Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Those *bits* are ready(ish). Will reply to EM.

Kevin... I recall that was a 1000mA unit


----------



## skr (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

Am I right in assuming that I could put one of the HotLips+LuxIII into a 3D Mag with no resistor or regulator, and use it direct-drive with alkaline or NiMH batteries? And that I'd simply need to cut down the bulb post (as shown here) and could still use the stock reflector?

If so, I'm in for one...


----------



## KevinL (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

Hotbeam: Nice. Hotlips are amongst the rare few that can walk away from extended runtime at 1+ amp, even on a LuxV. I drive my TW0L at 1.2A, my LuxV at 0.917A, and I wish I could do that in an Aleph 2, but noooooo, too little aluminium /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

skr: NiMH cells.. not recommended. I recall at least one other CPFer blew a LED trying to run this configuration on NiMH. Alkaline cells have high internal resistance of their own that limits the current.


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

skr... as KevinL mentioned, best to use Alkalines in a DD scenario


----------



## NITEFISH (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

Hotbeam, 
Recieved my order yesterday /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

Excellent Nitefish. 6 day postage is FAST!


I have just received a *very small quantity of TW0J's* which will only be available as a Config #3 for Hotlips-C or Hotlips-D. Please PM me to check availability before sending any monies. Thanks.


----------



## cy (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

PM sent for hotlips C w/twoj


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

cy, PM received


----------



## Heath (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

paypal sent for hotlips-c w/tw0j


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

Thanks Heath. Got it and C#3(TW0J) sent. Only a handful of TW0J's left.


----------



## mapson (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

What would be the runtime to 50% with a Hotlips D in a 3D Maglite? Estimates?


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

Mapson, what LED would you be using and which regulator will you be using, if any? Also what battery input have you got planned?


----------



## mapson (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

[ QUOTE ]
*hotbeam said:*
Mapson, what LED would you be using and which regulator will you be using, if any? Also what battery input have you got planned? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry I wasn't more clear, I was thinking of your Hotlips D config #3 direct driven with 3 regular alkaline Ds in a Maglite 3D flashlight.


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

Roy did a runtime plot of a luxIII DD off 3D cells. It can be found here: http://ftp2.itexas.net/Rbost/dd3d.jpg


----------



## mapson (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

[ QUOTE ]
*Pi_is_blue said:*
Roy did a runtime plot of a luxIII DD off 3D cells. It can be found here: http://ftp2.itexas.net/Rbost/dd3d.jpg 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow, is that right, almost 8 hours to 50% driven straight from 3D cells? Looks great for my Mags.


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

Thanks Pi /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Yes, DD is excellent for long life (if you don't mind the variability in brightness)


----------



## mapson (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

hotbeam, you have pm.


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

PM replied.


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - FREE Hotlips!!*

Since the modding season is coming up (oh, was it the jolly season /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif), I am doing a Hotlips Xmas special:

For any CPFer who has previously bought a Hotlips heatsink from me *directly*, you will get a *FREE* Hotlips-C or Hotlips-D if you order 3 heatsinks. That is, pay for 3 and get 1 extra one free. $48 for any 4 Hotlips ordered, using non CC Paypal (or $49.50 for CC Paypal), shipped to you ANYWHERE.

For any Hotlips newbies, as an enticement, you will also get a free Hotlips-C or Hotlips-D if you order 3 heatsinks. How good is that!

This offer will end on the weekend of Dec 11th-12th so that your order will arrive before Christmas. Given Christmas mail is usually delayed closer to the day, you should order well before the end of this offer to make sure it does get to you in time.



Go forth and mod(ify) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif and seasons greetings. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paypal.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paypal.gif

Paypal details are available in the first post.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - FREE Hotlips!!*

Awwww... I thought you were gonna give out free heatsinks.....


----------



## mapson (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - FREE Hotlips!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Kryosphinx said:*
Awwww... I thought you were gonna give out free heatsinks..... 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif, tricked me into clicking here.

Hotbeam, is this offer also good for the hotlips D config #3?


----------



## moraino (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - FREE Hotlips!!*

Howard

I have order three from you before. Does that mean Ill get a free one or I have to buy ANOTHER three to get one.

Henry


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - FREE Hotlips!!*

LOL Kryo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Mapson... I would love to be able to do it for the #3 also but I can't /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif You can still do the 3 + 1 free for your choice of Hotlips and get one or a couple of #3 or #5 on top of that. After all, you get one free Hotlips /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - FREE Hotlips!!*

[ QUOTE ]
*moraino said:*
Howard

I have order three from you before. Does that mean Ill get a free one or I have to buy ANOTHER three to get one.

Henry 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Henry

You need to buy 3 and I'll throw 1 in as a "thank you" and "seasons greetings" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

HB


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I'd like to purchase (1) D sized Hotlips & 1 3W LED but I want to put in a HID-tinted LED. So, I'm thinking that would be something toward the blue end of the spectrum.

Something like a YO or a YA tint. Is that the tint I want to make it look most like HID colored light?

I'm planning on using either 3 C or 3 D cells so I would just direct drive it so I won't need any resistance. Which bin would be the best with either 3 C or 3 D cells? J? K?

So, provided I have all my information correct, do you have any of the following:
SYOJ or SYOK or SYAJ or SYAK -or-
TYOJ or TYOK or TYAJ or TYAK


----------



## ZENGHOST (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Great deal--PayPal on the way for 3 D's and 1 C /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paypal.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Bug... I only a couple of the TW0J LuxIIIs. DD with them is fine on the Hotlips.

Zeng... Thanks Zeng. PP received. Package will leave today.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Will a TWOJ be an obvious HID tint or would a TYO? be a better HID color?


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

TW0J is white/white, that is "snow white". There are (should have) absolute no visible tint to the white. Sounds like it may be too white for you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

ok /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Really looking for a HID tinted one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## KevinL (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

*hides his TY0L under the bed*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Got an extra??


----------



## KevinL (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Yes I do, actually /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif PM me if still interested.


----------



## baylisstic (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

[ QUOTE ]
*Pi_is_blue said:*
Roy did a runtime plot of a luxIII DD off 3D cells. It can be found here: http://ftp2.itexas.net/Rbost/dd3d.jpg 

[/ QUOTE ]

What kind of batteries were those? According to ledmuseum, a diamond luxeon 3watt bulb runs for a little over 2 hours to 50% brightness.


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

Last 5 days....

of the offer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Premium Hotlips-C/D heatsinks - NEXGEN. *IN ST*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

neg broke till 25/12/04.......

neg


----------



## NITEFISH (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

EM sent.


----------



## NITEFISH (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paypal.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## EchoSierraTwo (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

does this mean that you will no longer be offering these ever again or this deal at this price point. Im confused.


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I have just received a batch of LuxIII Stars for the Hotlips-C/D config #3 option. The LuxIII bin is *TX1K*. FYI, the current LuxeonV bin for config #5 Hotlips is VV1T. When sold out, it will be replaced with VX1T.



ES2... The "4 for 3" deal will be withdrawn by the end of this Sunday. The Hotlips will continue to be available /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Of course! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 


Nitefish... Thanks for the PP. EM sent.


----------



## carnal (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

hotbeam I'm paypalling for 2 D hotlips config 3. Its $32x2+6 for $70 to nonCC(@)howardtee.com, is that correct?
Ship to USA. LuxIII bin TX1K is for tightest focusj, correct?
Thanks
Brian


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Carnal, all LuxIIIs in a OAD reflector will give you a tight focus. Your PP amount is correct for non CC.


----------



## localguy808 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

hotbeam, im interested in 1 hotlips-C config. #5, 2 hotlips-C and 1 hotlips-D. please your email... thanks...


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hi localguy. Sorry, no emails received. You can just send me a PM. If you wanted to know... everything is in *stock* and can be posted right now (after #3/5'ing.)


----------



## localguy808 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

paypal sent


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

BC, DT and CN, your orders have left Oz. Only a few hours left...


----------



## StanTeate (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Paypal for 2 C cell w/ TWOK and 1 C cell w/o Luxeon + 1 bonus C cell.
Stan Teate
For Xmas presents, pls ship asap.
Thanx


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Stan... PM sent.


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

A total of 36 Hotlips managed to find new homes in the last 2 weeks whilst the special was on. Not a bad effort. 

The special is now *CLOSED*. Thank you. 


Keep in modding! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ZENGHOST (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Got my Hotlips yesterday, hotbeam /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif The new polished ones look great. Have a Merry Christmas, dude /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Glad you got them reasonably quickly. Can you check the post mark? I am pretty sure it was sent 30th Nov and you just got it ~14th Dec? That's 2 weeks. The fastest transit time for Air Parcel was 7 days I recall.


Anyhow, can I take this opportunity to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a stunning 2005!.


Howard


----------



## pyxis (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hi, all! I’m William Tan from Malaysia, new to the CPF. I’m very keen on the Hotlips and have been reading up on the posts. Have a couple of Mag 4Ds (new model) which I picked up from a clearance sales a few years ago. Have never done any real mod before, but looking forward to jumping in!

Hope this is not a silly question - but is there a way to make a Hotlips+Lux V run in a 4D Mag using 4xD cells?


----------



## NITEFISH (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam, 
Recieved my order yesterday afternoon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif
How hard is it to take the sleeve of the hotlip c? I wanted the extra sleeve for a lux 3 I had waiting already. The bugger looks tight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
Thanks again, 
and have a merry christmas\and a happy new year. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

pyxis... EM replied 

Nite... How hard? VVERY. It was freeze fitted into the Hotlips. I thought you wanted it *on* the C? If not, I can send you a Sleeve by itself. Seasons greetings to you also /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Or use a luxeon3 instead with a downboy1000 from The sandwich Shoppe forum.

Edit: 
A lux5 equipped Hotlips ought to do well with a Georges80 Fatman boost converter board in a 4D.
Or, 
A Hotlips with a luxeon3 will have a tighter beam and run longer with a Georges80 Buck regulator. 
I'm getting about 7 hours solid with the luxeon3 setup in a 4D with 4 Nicad 5000mah batteries.


----------



## hotbeam (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

No sure what you mean above 3rd_shift.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

I have had good luck using Luxeon3's in buck regulated maggmods thus far.
A hotlips with luxeon3 installed, and then add the Downboy 1000.
Get that into the 4D maggmod and you are ready to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

3rd... Sorry, didn't read your initial post properly.

Nitefish.... Did you want that Sleeve? Was waiting for you to contact me.


----------



## NITEFISH (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam, 
Sorry I diddnt get back to you. I just decided to pop the emitter off and switch hotlips.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


----------



## wallyrulz (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hotbeam said:[ QUOTE ]
FYI, the current LuxeonV bin for config #5 Hotlips is VV1T. When sold out, it will be replaced with VX1T.

[/ QUOTE ]
So which bin would work best in a space needle for maximum throw? I am not up to spec on bin codes. Would the vx1t have a whiter tint?


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hi there

Both bins are in the same range for brightness

V 113.6 to 147.7 lumens

There is more chance of getting a white/white tint with a *X1* than a *V1*

I have only one VV1T left (should you want it). FYI, the first post has been updated. All #5's will now use a VX1T.


----------



## KevinL (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Time for me to try the Hotlips-C (for the first time). I have a newfound fascination with the 3C formfactor as more portable and easier for my not-so-large hands to hold, and on top of that, I managed to bag a Luxeon V VW0T. At least I hope it really does turn out to be a VW0T, it's not from the 'usual sources'. 

PM sent!


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thanks Kevin. In the air to you as I type. Should be there any day now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## KevinL (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Thanks dude /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paypal.gif, too. 

I got the Luxeon yesterday, they really did turn out to VW0Ts. Funny, two weeks ago I was saying that I didn't think W0 LuxVs existed, now I'm holding it in my hands.


----------



## KevinL (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Ahhhhhhhh, purty shiny thingies showed up in the mail today!


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Good to hear Kevin.


----------



## hotbeam (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

As this thread is way past 200 posts, I've opened a thread in *Custom & Mod BST* with the same title. That link can be found HERE




Can a moderator lock this thread.


----------



## jtice (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*

Hey there Howard.

Used a ton of your sinks in the past (great stuff), but I never bothered measuring the ID thats bored out in the bottom.
Happen to know that measurement for the C and D sinks?

Thanks

~John


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 14, 2007)

bttt.
Yes, this thread is quite old now, but...
Are these heatsinks still available and where can we get them now?
I have had very good luck using your Hotlips heatsinks for Cree XRE Maglite mods.
The flat top design of these heatsinks makes it fairly easy to put a Cree XRE on there.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Premium Heatsinks for the Mag.*



hotbeam said:


> As this thread is way past 200 posts, I've opened a thread in *Custom & Mod BST* with the same title. That link can be found HERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That link is broken.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 2, 2007)

3rd_shift said:


> bttt.
> Yes, this thread is quite old now, but...
> Are these heatsinks still available and where can we get them now?
> I have had very good luck using your Hotlips heatsinks for Cree XRE Maglite mods.
> The flat top design of these heatsinks makes it fairly easy to put a Cree XRE on there.


 

I'd like to pick up a few too (D size). I tried sending Howard a PM but his box is full.


----------



## yaesumofo (Feb 2, 2007)

I beleive the shoppe has these.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Icarus (Feb 2, 2007)

yaesumofo said:


> I beleive the shoppe has these.
> Yaesumofo


Only 'C' size.


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 2, 2007)

Just when I thought we were doing good and about to run out a new demand has arisen. Bummer. We are almost out of the C's too. No Ds.

-Wayne


----------



## shiftd (Feb 2, 2007)

Hotie still have some up his sleeve. I will point him to this thread the next time i see him on chat/msn.


----------



## hotbeam (Feb 3, 2007)

guys, you can email me hotbeam(at)gmail(dot)com

FYI 3rd_shift, http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74860 is the link for the second thread but may be we just keep using this one. Too hard to follow two threads.


----------



## Nebula (Feb 3, 2007)

hotbeam - e-mail inbound. Thanks. Kirk


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 8, 2007)

dat2zip said:


> Just when I thought we were doing good and about to run out a new demand has arisen. Bummer. We are almost out of the C's too. No Ds.
> 
> -Wayne



Oh, got my c cell Hotlips'es, 
thanks.


----------



## Hallis (Feb 8, 2007)

My SNII clone was built with a Hotlips & LuxV from Howard way back in the way


----------



## wintermute (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone know where the Hotlips-D heatsinks are available??


----------



## wintermute (Jul 15, 2007)

Forget it - found it. LITEmania.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 17, 2008)

These are still available fellas & for all you that never heard of them. IMO still the nicest quality made heatsinks out there & still my favorite. Prices might be outdated? I believe they are cheaper now but I'll leave that up to Howard. 

With a little modification you can mount the P7.








Paypal sent for 6.


----------



## 3rdrock (May 23, 2008)

What mod needs to be done?









darkzero said:


> I believe they are cheaper now but I'll leave that up to Howard.
> 
> With a little modification you can mount the P7.


----------



## darkzero (May 23, 2008)

3rdrock said:


> What mod needs to be done?


 
Remove the pedastal & drill out the holes.


----------



## gunga (May 30, 2008)

So the hotlips C (with sleeve) are available right?

I may have to do a mod to the old light after all!

:devil:


----------



## exodus125 (Nov 13, 2008)

excuse my ignorance. But are the prices listed just for the heatsink or the heatsink plus the LED? How do these compare to say a malkoff drop in?


----------



## hotbeam (Nov 14, 2008)

Prices are just for the heatsink only at this stage. They seem a bit out of date also. Need to update


----------



## JoshP82 (Jul 15, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but i'm wondering if you are still selling these?

Thanks


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 15, 2009)

Sure are. PM inbound


----------



## Lil Jack (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, I would like to find out about purchasing as well. I will follow up with a PM. Thanks


----------



## Lil Jack (Jul 16, 2009)

Lil Jack said:


> Hi, I would like to find out about purchasing as well. I will follow up with a PM. Thanks



OOPS! It would seem that I have gotten ahead of myself. It appears I am unable to send PM's given my new member status. I am interested in purchasing (1) Hotlips-C and (1) Hotlips-D Shipped to the US. Also, if you have accessories for the ROP-MOD please feel free to enclose the information. My email: gothelp (at) gmail (dot) com thank you for your time!


----------



## Lil Jack (Jul 29, 2009)

Lil Jack said:


> Hi, I would like to find out about purchasing as well. I will follow up with a PM. Thanks


 
They arrived a couple of days ago, fit perfect!! Thanks, Lil Jack!


----------



## hotbeam (Jul 29, 2009)

Good stuff! Post a couple of photos of your mod

HB


----------



## Aircraft800 (Aug 1, 2009)

hotbeam said:


> Good stuff! Post a couple of photos of your mod
> 
> HB


 
Wow, Old Thread! I thought only the Shoppe had your sinks, and they are out of them. I'm glad I found this thread! You may want to start a new one in the custom B/S/T.


----------

